# A ? About Vans Boots ... cirro/fargo



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

I am looking at the Cirro and Fargo

Has anyone used/own either one of these?

pros/cons/flex?

i think the cirro are stiffer, but i wanted some feedabck from the board - who has field tested these?


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

mpdsnowman said:


> I have the DBD's and I love them. Vanns makes a great boot regardless of the type. My son has the Mantras and they work great for him


thanks!

i was at a local shop today (they are few and far b/w in my region of the country) and happen to see the vans fargo on sale. the last pair in the shop happened to be my size so i grabbed them. i was going to take my time and shop, but no one seems to be getting any boots in and the ones i have been focusing on (32s boa, salomon boa, any boa really) have already sold out here ... so i grabbed them

150 for the boots - seems to be a pretty good prive from what i have seen

even though im a noobie, i do like the feel of the stiffer boots and these vans feel very 'secure' around my ankles/shin

the boa sys is so much better than the crap i used to use

these vans are very comfy as well


----------

